# Eleuthera Bonefish guide recommendations



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

Anyone fished Eleuthera recently and have a guide recommendation or cautions? I keep seeing Paul Petty's name. Anyone else?


----------



## birddog (Feb 21, 2019)

I highly recommend Manex Newton of Cocoloba Tours. My wife and I fished with him in December and had a great trip. We've already booked another trip with him next month.


----------



## fiddlefish (Nov 13, 2017)

I've fished with Paul Petty a few times, we always launched out of Savannah Sound and fished that area. He knows the fishery well, I'd also recommend him.


----------



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## nehlz (Aug 26, 2016)

I fished with paul a few weeks ago. It was blowing 15-25 and gusting higher - my hat actually flew off while wading from a wind gust lol. We saw plenty of fish even in those conditions. I think paul fishes savannah sound almost every day so he knows it very well, but I also got the feeling that some of the fish we were throwing at had been hammered before, They were not easy fish. Saw a couple monster bones as well as some triggers, and a huge mutton. 

He was a good guy, I would fish with him again


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

nehlz said:


> I fished with paul a few weeks ago. It was blowing 15-25 and gusting higher - my hat actually flew off while wading from a wind gust lol. We saw plenty of fish even in those conditions. I think paul fishes savannah sound almost every day so he knows it very well, but I also got the feeling that some of the fish we were throwing at had been hammered before, They were not easy fish. Saw a couple monster bones as well as some triggers, and a huge mutton.
> 
> He was a good guy, I would fish with him again


Savannah Sound gets hammered so do most of all the other flats that are accessible by car on Eluthera. Used to fish there many many years ago and we pretty well had the island to ourselves for several years back in the day but that gradually started to change and we stopped going there because of the increasing pressure. Used to fish with Wardell in an old wooden skiff but he passed away several years ago, he lived right in Savannah Sound.


----------



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

nehlz said:


> I fished with paul a few weeks ago. It was blowing 15-25 and gusting higher - my hat actually flew off while wading from a wind gust lol. We saw plenty of fish even in those conditions. I think paul fishes savannah sound almost every day so he knows it very well, but I also got the feeling that some of the fish we were throwing at had been hammered before, They were not easy fish. Saw a couple monster bones as well as some triggers, and a huge mutton.
> 
> He was a good guy, I would fish with him again


How did you get in touch with him to book a trip?


----------



## fiddlefish (Nov 13, 2017)

Googled ‘Paul petty eleuthera’
There is some contact info listed.
https://www.bahamas.com/vendor/paul-petty


----------



## Todd (May 23, 2018)

Paul Petty is the man. I fish with him every time I go, great guy, great guide.


----------



## Lostmen Dan (Jun 13, 2019)

Wasn't able to get in old account (Dan_Earle) so created a new one with my FS forum handle. 

Headed over to Eleuthera next Thursday. We have a guide booked for Friday but the family is more interested in reef/offshore. I'm planning on throwing a 7 and 9wt in the bag, a couple reels, leaders and choice flies. We are staying between Gregory Town and Glass Window Bridge with a rental car. Anyone willing to share a few flats to probe for bones if time is limited?

Hoping the guide can key us in to a few things but figured it couldn't hurt to ask for some help here. I fish those Islamorada Shell Key fish pretty frequently, so versed on hard-to-feed fish. Just looking for some opportunities, pressured fish or not. Feel free to PM me rather than posting here.

Happy to exchange info on anything from Marathon to Ft. Lauderdale to Marco on in/nearshore. Have fished Flamingo for 25 years, extensive time spent in Choko, lived in Key Largo a few years and the rest tooling around w the local urban snook/tarpon in Ftl/Miami. If your'e looking to do aa DIY trip to any of those places I have some good maps and guides drawn up for trade. Any help is greatly appreciated guys, thanks!


----------



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

I was there last week. I ended up not getting a guide because Petty wanted 700 for the day and Manex wanted 550 and he wade fishes. As far as diy I did not fish any north of Governor’s Harbor. It was a good trip but if I was going back I would have to take my inflatable paddleboard. If you go south any pm me.


----------



## Todd (May 23, 2018)

Dan, I started a private conversation yesterday with places for you to try.


----------



## Lostmen Dan (Jun 13, 2019)

Seen and replied. Thanks again.


----------



## Lostmen Dan (Jun 13, 2019)

Only got a few hours in on the trip with the family. Managed to find and feed a decent fish though. Thanks Todd and Bamajo for the help!


----------



## Phawley (Apr 28, 2021)

sidelock said:


> Savannah Sound gets hammered so do most of all the other flats that are accessible by car on Eluthera. Used to fish there many many years ago and we pretty well had the island to ourselves for several years back in the day but that gradually started to change and we stopped going there because of the increasing pressure. Used to fish with Wardell in an old wooden skiff but he passed away several years ago, he lived right in Savannah Sound.


My parents fished a few times with Wardell. Back in the 70’s. What a nice man!! Every time they went back to Eleuthera they would fish for bonefish with him. They liked him so much. 💖


----------



## onemorevillegas (Nov 12, 2021)

New to the Board. Looking to get some tips on where I can wade in spanish wells or Eleuthera. 
Will be there for New Years.


----------

